# Strange Circular patch on New Hymer



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well we got home with our lovely new Hymer a few days ago.

It was dark, so didn't notice this.

Al drove up there to fetch the car back the next day.

Went back to work yesterday.

Went out to clean the new van today so we could put some of that sparkle stuff on it to keep it shiny clean. Only we never got that far.

I'm sat there watching from my chair, while he hoovered out the inside first, when I see this big black ring on the side of the van.

On closer inspection it looks like a thin piece of the aluminium side panel or perhaps a plug?

Don't know, but it means we have an unsightly hole and a weakness for water ingress in our Brand new van.

Hole in Hymer

Same hole in new Hymer

Holey hymer

hole in hymer side

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Opinions please?

Forum helper note: Title changed as requested


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

They look like stick on pads,poss for the suction holders in the factory to position the panels.
At first I thought they were for the suction cups for the silver screen but they seem too small and in the wrong place.


Edit
Just re read your post and I think you only have one? If it was for the silver screen you would have three.
Are they stuck on or part of the panel?


----------



## Denby (Aug 10, 2013)

*hymer with holes in it*

looks like the sort of thing i would do if i drilled a hole in the wrong place in my new motorhome. Not what i would expect to see, perhaps you should be asking why?


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Hogan 

I really hope so. 

Alan didn't want to pull it off for fear it was a plugged hole and he'd be pulling their plug out, or a thin piece of aluminium side wall covering damage in the sidewall.

Travelworld have just told us they'll get back to us on Monday.

Debbie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Look on the bright side.

If it really is a hole it will save you the bother of cutting one when you fit your Gaslow/Autogas filler point!


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: hymer with holes in it*



Denby said:


> looks like the sort of thing i would do if i drilled a hole in the wrong place in my new motorhome. Not what i would expect to see, perhaps you should be asking why?


That's what we thought.

A plugged hole? Damage with a sticker covering it?

Can't imagine why they would've been drilling a hole for anything to go through there though.

It's just behind the cab door, under the side L shaped bench seat.

Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

pippin said:


> Look on the bright side.
> 
> If it really is a hole it will save you the bother of cutting one when you fit your Gaslow/Autogas filler point!


Pippin! It's in the wrong place! :lol:

We were looking at Gaslow last night on the www as it happens.

Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

hogan said:


> They look like stick on pads,poss for the suction holders in the factory to position the panels.
> At first I thought they were for the suction cups for the silver screen but they seem too small and in the wrong place.
> 
> Edit
> ...


Yep just the one Hogan

behind the cab door, on the passenger side, halfway between the back of the cab door and the two square openings for the diesel and water, and below the diner window.

I can't tell whether it's a plug set slightly above surface or whether it's stuck on.

Debbie


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

What is on the inside behind that position. Could it be a blanking plate over an access hole or where they have provided a hole for e.g. fitting a Gaslow filler? Is there actually a hole in the inside? 

Of course the MH could have been originally intended for another order, including some extra, but the order fell through and they removed the extra, but I cannot think for what.

Geoff


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> What is on the inside behind that position. Could it be a blanking plate over an access hole or where they have provided a hole for e.g. fitting a Gaslow filler? Is there actually a hole in the inside?
> 
> Of course the MH could have been originally intended for another order, including some extra, but the order fell through and they removed the extra, but I cannot think for what.
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff

It wasn't an order for anyone else, just general sale and had only just come into stock. The website still listed it as 'arriving soon' when we saw it.

The gas locker is in the rear, inside the large garage, behind the shower and underbed wardrobe, so it couldn't have been for gaslow.

Al has just looked under the bench seat and their is no circular mark or hole extending into the inside of the van in that place.

So if it's a accidental hole drilling it would have only gone into the foam between the sandwich, and not inside the van.

Debbie


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dibbles1 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > What is on the inside behind that position. Could it be a blanking plate over an access hole or where they have provided a hole for e.g. fitting a Gaslow filler? Is there actually a hole in the inside?
> ...


As for another order I was thinking in terms of the Hymer factory for factory-fitted extras, not Travelworld.

Geoff


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Dibbles1 said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


Ahh gotcha, sorry my 'bad'. 

Weird place to have been putting anything tho'?

Debbie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Deb,
Sorry to hear this, we have nothing like that on ours, but ours is the earlier model.
If I were you, I would be researching other identical M/h's, also look at the same model in a T Class, as the body would be the same.
As you are aware, the outside is the main part to keep water out, the inner skin is not so important.
Sorry to say, as you say there is nothing behind the hole on the inside, it does sound suspect.
For independent advice you could ask Edge Hill
http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/
I have found them very knowledgeable on Hymers as they import quite a few.
Also contact Hymer in Germany, as this will eliminate any possible dealer fibs.
Let us know how you get on and sorry if this has taken the edge off your new baby


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Grath said:


> Hi Deb,
> Sorry to hear this, we have nothing like that on ours, but ours is the earlier model.
> If I were you, I would be researching other identical M/h's, also look at the same model in a T Class, as the body would be the same.
> As you are aware, the outside is the main part to keep water out, the inner skin is not so important.
> ...


Thanks Grath

It is looking a bit suspect, we are thinking they've dinged it after we paid for it, and covered it up. Or god forbid, it was done at the Hymer factory.

Trouble is with so many acres of white you don't see it until you've travelled home and some road dirt has gotten into the edges of the repair.

I'll have to look up who to contact and how to contact Hymer in Germany I think.

Debbie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I thought they were stick on pads to protect the bodywork from door/locker catches etc.

Is it where one of these catches(If you open a door fully) would contact the bodywork.

I,ve seen them on quite a few Hymers and they have come out of the factory like this.

We had a couple on our last new Hymer, as I said where a door catch could damage the bodywork if opened fully.

Paul.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

coppo said:


> I thought they were stick on pads to protect the bodywork from door/locker catches etc.
> 
> Is it where one of these catches(If you open a door fully) would contact the bodywork.
> 
> ...


Paul, that sounds good. The pictures need to show the location, so we can look further, but Deb said it was by the Drivers or passenger door. The last photo looks like a Hab or Garage door.
Deb, can you post a photo from further away, so we can see the location.


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

coppo said:


> I thought they were stick on pads to protect the bodywork from door/locker catches etc.
> 
> Is it where one of these catches(If you open a door fully) would contact the bodywork.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

Thanks.

It's nowhere near where anything would open and impact on the sidewall. They've all got gas rams on as well. Wish it was.  Got my hopes up then.

I'll check the little cupboard behind it for the primer for the heater tho'. Be back in a bit :lol:

Debbie


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dibbles1 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Deb,
> ...


You say 'white' although your photos come out grey. How good is the paint match? -it looks identical - if so, it may have been there ex-factory.

I agree you should contact Hymer.

Good luck

Geoff


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Grath said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they were stick on pads to protect the bodywork from door/locker catches etc.
> ...


Just off to take a bigger pic Grath


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Go on to the Travelworld site and see if you can see pictures of the van when they received it. There are pictures of an Exsis 644 and no sign of any patch on the passenger side. If this is your van, I suggest you copy the external photographs just in case.

If its the Exsis 578, there doesn't seem to be any photographs of the actual van.

I have rushed out and checked my van as I've only had it two weeks from Travelworld. Mine seems OK.

Good luck sorting this out and let us know what happens. I'd be surprised if they thought they could get away with a ding covered up and not expect it to be noticed. I'm crossing my fingers for you that there is a simple explanation.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Go on to the Travelworld site and see if you can see pictures of the van when they received it. There are pictures of an Exsis 644 and no sign of any patch on the passenger side. If this is your van, I suggest you copy the external photographs just in case.

If its the Exsis 578, there doesn't seem to be any photographs of the actual van.

I have rushed out and checked my van as I've only had it two weeks from Travelworld. Mine seems OK.

Good luck sorting this out and let us know what happens. I'd be surprised if they thought they could get away with a ding covered up and not expect it to be noticed. I'm crossing my fingers for you that there is a simple explanation.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Right then Dibbles, thats my theory gone up in smoke.

Like I said we had 2 on our last new Hymer BUT only where a door catch could damage the bodywork if opened fully.

I,m lost then, surely not to cover a ding/hole up that shouldn't be there :? 

Paul.


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Dibbles1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


thanks Geoff

I'm really hoping it's just us being silly and there is an explanation for it at the moment.

Definitely going to contact Hymer tho'.

Ahh could look Grey because we never got round to cleaning it yet :wink:

Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Brock said:


> Go on to the Travelworld site and see if you can see pictures of the van when they received it. There are pictures of an Exsis 644 and no sign of any patch on the passenger side. If this is your van, I suggest you copy the external photographs just in case.
> 
> If its the Exsis 578, there doesn't seem to be any photographs of the actual van.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brock

I really hope it's just us being stupid. 

Will definitely let you know.

Al currently taking more pics and checking out the heater access door to see if it lines up.

Debbie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m wondering if they manufacture the same bodywork panels for quite a few different models. On some of them they are there for what I suggested, but yours is not one of those.

Thats all I can think of.

Paul.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Deb, here is a cab door on another Exsis 578 I
http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...hbridge-mfpa-8aa140373df2b2af013e41bae8170df1


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Grath said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they were stick on pads to protect the bodywork from door/locker catches etc.
> ...


      

Erm! Well!

One! I'm really glad I joined this website.

Two! Feeling rather embarassed at the moment!

Three! It appears that the only door on the van without gas rams is the heater door!

Four! Guess what catch lines up perfectly with the circular patch on my van?

Paul! I luv ya!

Here are the photos for your amusement.

And my sincerest apologies to Travelworld & Hymer   

But really! Travelworld should have known shouldn't they?

Heater door and Al

Al again

Al


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

More photographs of Exsis 578 i
Can't see it up to now!
BUT, could it be as Coppo said to protect from that small hatch door?

http://suchen.mobile.de/wohnwagen-i...t-tv-markise-mj-13-goldenstedt/179612338.html

http://www.mobile.de/wohnmobil-verzeichnis/hymer/exsis.html


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Grath said:


> Deb, here is a cab door on another Exsis 578 I
> http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...hbridge-mfpa-8aa140373df2b2af013e41bae8170df1


Thanks Grath

Not visible on that one is it?

Perhaps they're a bit random with sticking them on?

Debbie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, it is and we got a good result   
I am really happy there is nothing wrong, and well done to Coppo to be the first to notice this.


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

coppo said:


> Right then Dibbles, thats my theory gone up in smoke.
> 
> Like I said we had 2 on our last new Hymer BUT only where a door catch could damage the bodywork if opened fully.
> 
> ...


Luv ya!

You were right! It was the little heater door, the only one without a gas ram. :lol: :lol:

Al's a precision engineer and I was an electronics engineer, you'd have thought between us we would have realised, wouldn't you?

Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Grath said:


> More photographs of Exsis 578 i
> Can't see it up to now!
> BUT, could it be as Coppo said to protect from that small hatch door?
> 
> ...


Most definitely was!

Well done Coppo

:lol: :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Dibbles1 said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Right then Dibbles, thats my theory gone up in smoke.
> ...


AH, but ...... you must have needed a "little sticker on the side panel engineer" to identify it! :wink:

Glad you got it sorted - now get out and enjoy your new van. Many of us spend hours on our driveway just sitting in a new van when we get it.

Colin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dibbles1 said:


> And my sincerest apologies to Travelworld & Hymer


Glad it's sorted, but the title of your thread looks very bad for Travelworld, and that's what Google will pick up . . . not your apology. :roll:

Maybe you should report your own original post, and ask for the thread title to be changed?

Dave


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Zebedee said:


> Dibbles1 said:
> 
> 
> > And my sincerest apologies to Travelworld & Hymer
> ...


I am quite aware of that fact Dave and have indeed already done so!

And I think as a major dealer of Hymer they should have known and replied accordingly and not just replied "We have no idea and will contact you on Monday". Now that, would have saved me and them a lot of trouble.

Debbie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Dibbles and your're welcome.

Paul.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dibbles1 said:


> I am quite aware of that fact Dave and have indeed already done so! Debbie


Errrmmmmm . . . unless I'm mistaken Debbie, you just reported my post. _(The one where I suggested that you might report your own original post.)_

Dave :roll:


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

camallison said:


> Dibbles1 said:
> 
> 
> > coppo said:
> ...


Thanks :lol: :lol:

I'm looking forward to it  

Freya << took to it like a duck to water, found a safe little haven to lie in the van with her harness on and is so chilled out with her lead on just lying in front of the van when stopped.

Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Zebedee said:


> Dibbles1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am quite aware of that fact Dave and have indeed already done so! Debbie
> ...


Yep! I did it the first time which obviously didn't work. When you complained I did it again. I must have accidentally done so through your post.

Debbie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dibbles1 said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Dibbles1 said:
> ...


Spot on Debbie, they should have known.
The trouble is that us lot as dedicated M/H ers, know more than the dealers  
All, they do is sell them, or take orders, we use them and many of us know how to fix them and properly


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No worries.

I didn't complain though - it was just a suggestion in case you were unaware, since you are relatively new to the forum. :wink: 

There has been serious aggro from dealers in the past from similar misunderstandings, and I didn't want to see you caught up in any unpleasantness.

Dave  

P.S. Are you sure you hit the "report" button squarely on the nose? I've never known it to fail before, and Nuke would want to know if there's a glitch in the system.


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Zebedee said:


> No worries.
> 
> I didn't complain though - it was just a suggestion in case you were unaware, since you are relatively new to the forum. :wink:
> 
> ...


That's quite alright Dave

Yes sometimes when you have shattered hands that don't work properly buttons don't work.
The heading's still not been changed btw.
Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Grath said:


> Dibbles1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


Thanks Grath

I think you do. That's why I came straight back to you and Hogan and Nicholsong & now coppo etc... you've helped me more than the dealers.

 

Debbie


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave, at the end of the day, the dealer should have known what it was and the problem would have been nipped in the bud  
To be honest, it sounds like another dealer who does not know the product they are selling, and from my personal experience of visiting them, I think this is the case. I knew more about Hymers than them!
However to give them the benefit of doubt, they are new Hymer dealers :wink:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm pleased the answer is nothing more than a protective pad, but to be fair to Dibbles, the last picture of the 4 posted in the OP, there looks to be a triangular indentation underneath the circular pad and if that is there in reality and not just in the image, I too would be a tad suspicious.

Ken.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Glad it's all sorted but I would like to know why you have a pad and pics of similar Hymers don't?
Being a an ex mechanic / salesman I am wondering if the door swung open and dented the outer skin while being PDI and they / someone stuck this on to cover a small dent.
A definite letter to Hymer to ask the same I think.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

You must be so relieved now that the patch has an innocent reason to be there  

The thread title has still not changed though. Is it only the thread initiator that can alter the title?

Sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Glad to read that their seems to be a resolution of the "problem".

I liked the photos of Al (well NOT the pictures of HIM :lol but I have never seen a MH with a hedge as a skirt before!

Quite novel - was it an extra?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Pippin
You should know that's"Hymers" come with untold extras mine came with a full forest.i will try and take a pic.


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> I'm pleased the answer is nothing more than a protective pad, but to be fair to Dibbles, the last picture of the 4 posted in the OP, there looks to be a triangular indentation underneath the circular pad and if that is there in reality and not just in the image, I too would be a tad suspicious.
> 
> Ken.


Yes there is something there Ken.

I think we will still have to pursue this, just incase it's anything untoward. I had another look after reading this and it does feel slightly indented where you said.

Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

hogan said:


> Glad it's all sorted but I would like to know why you have a pad and pics of similar Hymers don't?
> Being a an ex mechanic / salesman I am wondering if the door swung open and dented the outer skin while being PDI and they / someone stuck this on to cover a small dent.
> A definite letter to Hymer to ask the same I think.


I think you might be right Hogan.

It does feel indented there right in the middle of the sticker.

I shall have to see what Travelworld say on Monday.

I'll keep you updated.

Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Suenliam said:


> You must be so relieved now that the patch has an innocent reason to be there
> 
> The thread title has still not changed though. Is it only the thread initiator that can alter the title?
> 
> Sue


I am, thanks Sue 

Although I'm thinking Hogan might be right there is a circular dent there, possibly made by the heater hatch door during PDI.

So we'll still have to look into it and write to Hymer.

Yes, you only have up to an hour to edit, unfortunately.

Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

pippin said:


> Glad to read that their seems to be a resolution of the "problem".
> 
> I liked the photos of Al (well NOT the pictures of HIM :lol but I have never seen a MH with a hedge as a skirt before!
> 
> Quite novel - was it an extra?


Hi Pippin

If you only knew how long it took to grow that hedge! Not Al, he was fully grown when I got him, and doesn't look very good in a skirt :lol:

Debbie


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*cover up[*

I thought the Ggermans thought of every thing, looks like they forgot to allow for the door swinging open would think that a couple of bumpers on the door would have helped to solve the problem, or a small internal retaining arm, is it cost cutting again


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll start by saying I can't read all of this thread due to the connection I'm presently on :evil: 

I've never seen a circular "patch" fitted as standard to a new van. I think if there were to have been anything fitted as standard it would either have been a "bump stop" or a plastic catch to retain the door. I can't see the bodywork being allowed to leave the Hymer factory in this condition. 

I hate to say this, but I suspect there's a dent under there caused by the locker handle & it's been covered by the dealer.

D.


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

davesport said:


> I'll start by saying I can't read all of this thread due to the connection I'm presently on :evil:
> 
> I've never seen a circular "patch" fitted as standard to a new van. I think if there were to have been anything fitted as standard it would either have been a "bump stop" or a plastic catch to retain the door. I can't see the bodywork being allowed to leave the Hymer factory in this condition.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave

I know what you mean about the connection :twisted:

That's what we're thinking now, sticker over dent.

There are bumper stops everywhere else, and all other doors have gas rams

Debbie


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

So !! thats were people post those embarrasing photos..

"TWITPICS". :lol:


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

tonka said:


> So !! thats were people post those embarrasing photos..
> 
> "TWITPICS". :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Erm! Yup!

Debbie


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Update*

Hi

Just want to update everyone on the situation with that round thing on the side of my new Hymer.

Both Travelworld and Hymer say it's a protective sticker for the Truma heater door.

I'm happy with that. It seems logical.

What I couldn't understand, but do now, is that it seemed to be indented in the middle.

The thickness of it and the fact that I now know it's a protective pad, seems to suggest it has a gel protective middle, of perhaps 1mm.

Which would also explain the appearance of it being indented.

Apparently, everyone should have these to stop damage to the side wall from doors like the Truma heater one.

So if your new Hymer has a door like this, that opens fully and doesn't have gas rams, you should have them.

Debbie

Oh I'm so happy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Happy for you  

But think of all those owners who are desperately wondering why they do not have one


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Happy for you
> 
> But think of all those owners who are desperately wondering why they do not have one


   :? :?

Lawd! What have I done!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

So glad it's sorted and everyone is happy. Now lets get to planning the first shake down trip away


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If it was mine I think I would look into fitting a check strap to prevent it hitting the stop.

James


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

JP said:


> If it was mine I think I would look into fitting a check strap to prevent it hitting the stop.
> 
> James


Good idea

Thanks James 8)


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Hymer patch*

Debbie, [email protected] is customer services. The slight dent may be because the sticker has done its job. In six months it will be your smallest dent and in two years it will off the scale.
I have several dents on my Pilote most of which SMC have kindly covered with the correct coloured logo to match the van.

Philk


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Hymer patch*



PhilK said:


> Debbie, [email protected] is customer services. The slight dent may be because the sticker has done its job. In six months it will be your smallest dent and in two years it will off the scale.
> I have several dents on my Pilote most of which SMC have kindly covered with the correct coloured logo to match the van.
> 
> Philk


 :lol: :lol:

Thanks Phil 

That's what I'm thinking now, it's there because it's done it's job.

I am not looking forward to denting it, but they will be proudly worn battlescars when they appear.

I've got loads of those stick on round bumper style discs with everything from unicorns to cornflowers and fairies in my jewellery making store.

Al doesn't know my plan yet.

Each dent he makes gets one of my stickers  

Unless it's a big dent of course.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have rubber mounted, magnetic door stops on our La Strada.
Fortunately pretty obvious what they are because each door has a mating magnet fixed to it


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

pneumatician said:


> We have rubber mounted, magnetic door stops on our La Strada.
> Fortunately pretty obvious what they are because each door has a mating magnet fixed to it


Wonderful! I have those on my wardrobes.

Unfortunately for me, no one at the dealership initially, knew what it was.

Mine looked like a flat metal disc, or a plugged hole. We didn't want to poke it around too much and cause any damage by trying to pull it off, just in case it wasn't a sticker.

No one on here with the same motorhome had it either.

After photos and discussion, most everyone thought the same as me, must've been a ding covered with a sticker, especially as opposite the door.

Thankfully coppo had come across it before, and enlightened us.

I checked with Travelworld and Hymer just to be safe. They were both lovely and understanding and very helpful.

Debbie


----------

